# فحص كفاءة الرزن في المبادلات الايونية



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مرفق طريقة تحليل الرزن الخاص بالمبادلات الايونية الموجبة


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (1 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررر اخوي العزيز ولكن هذه الطريقة هل تنفع لبقية انواع الرزن وان كانت هناك طرق أخرى لبقية الأنواع تزويدنا بها وجزاك الله خير


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو تحديد النوع المطلوب حيث ان هذه الطريقة مرجعية لتحليل الرزن الموجب وهناك تغيير فقط في المواد لفحص الرزن السالب اي بدل القاعدة حامض وهكذا وعلى نفس الخطوات . وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
الزميل / نبيل عواد الغباري
شكرا حارا على هذا الملف ومحتواه


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 يناير 2010)

حياكم الله وبارك فيكم وعلى استعداد لاي استفسار وبتوفيق الله


----------



## مهاجر (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

أشكرك أخي نبيل على جهدك

ياريت لو تستطيع ان تقدم للموضوع بإختصار باللغة العربية والفائدة المرجوة من الملف المرفق...

شكراً لك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور أخ نبيل على الموضوع الروعة وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ...


----------



## ليننا (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم .....بعد حساب كفاءة الرزن من خلال المعادلة كيف نعرف انه جيد ام لا اي انك لم تعطي القيم المسموح بها لقبول الرزن


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاساس في معرفة جودة الرزن هو الرجوع الى المواصفات التصنيعية او حسب العرض المطروح ومع ذلك فان كفاءة الرزن الموجب الجيد في العادة تكون اكثر من 2 مللي مكافئ والرزن السالب اكثر من 1 مللي مكافئ 
ارجو ان اكون افدت وبالله التوفيق


----------

